# Short HMEM Interruptions



## dsquire (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Guys

In the past several months I have been experiencing short interruptions where HMEM is not available. This can last from a minute or 2 to sometimes 15 minutes or more. It becomes very frustrating when you have just read page 1 of a thread, click on page 2 to read the rest of it and be told that HMEM is unavailable. 

What I would like the members to do is to keep track of every occurrence of HMEM being unavailable and report it in a message in this forum. This is an example

Name     Date      Local Time     Details
dsquire    2011.07.21  01:58pm      HMEM unavailable for 11 minutes

Please be sure to use your *local time*. We will correct it to *GMT*. For details, if you know how long it was unavailable fill it in. If you don't know then just put "1 minute or more" You can report them 1 at a time or report several at once but only 1 occurrence per line please.

I will put all this information together on 1 page so we can see if there is a pattern to these outages and if they happen at the same time all around the world. This will assist us in tracking down the cause of these outages and remedying the situation.

Thank you for you cooperation

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Sshire (Jul 21, 2011)

Shire. 7-21-2011.   4:07 pm.  2 min.


----------



## dsquire (Jul 21, 2011)

Name     Date      Local Time     Details
dsquire    2011.07.21  04:03pm      HMEM unavailable for 7 minutes

Don


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 21, 2011)

Name          Date         Local time  Details
crankshafter     2011.07.21     11:38 pm   unavailable 2 min

CS


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2011)

Foozer  7/21  9:37p   9:45p +/-


----------



## Bluechip (Jul 22, 2011)

Bluechip 7/21/2011   10:12AM   2 mins out.

BC


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2011)

Foozer   7/22   6:49am  >2 mins


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 22, 2011)

lazylathe   7/22/2011     9:46am    9:56am


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 22, 2011)

b.lindsey 7/22   9:55 AM    2 minutes


----------



## spuddevans (Jul 22, 2011)

spuddevans   7/22  16:12-16:15   5mins


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 24, 2011)

kcmillin  7/24   3:10 pm CST   7 min


----------



## crab (Jul 24, 2011)

Crab 7/24  1:11 pm  11 mins


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 24, 2011)

stevehuckss396 7/24   4:27pm EST   3mins


----------



## Mosey (Jul 24, 2011)

5:04 3'


----------



## Admiral_dk (Jul 25, 2011)

From 18:36 to 18:50.


----------



## spuddevans (Jul 25, 2011)

out from 17:41 until 17:54, at least I think until 17:54, I wasnt trying all that period.


Tim


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 25, 2011)

07/25/2011


 10:35    out 8 min.


  Ron


----------



## Mosey (Jul 25, 2011)

12:30 pm, and 4:30 pm, short gaps. Sorry, Eastern Daylight.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 25, 2011)

If the objective is to establish some correlation between outage frequency and time of day, publishing your local time isn't helpful unless you also post your time zone (and any adjustments for daylight saving). Better would be to post Zulu (GMT) time of the outage.


----------



## vedoula (Jul 25, 2011)

i think the admins stated they would use the time zone in the profile
they assume it's accurately stated and that the person is not traveling 

this is a good assumption overall


----------



## mklotz (Jul 25, 2011)

vedoula  said:
			
		

> i think the admins stated they would use the time zone in the profile
> they assume it's accurately stated and that the person is not traveling
> 
> this is a good assumption overall



Ok, mea culpa.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FnpaWQJO0[/ame]


----------



## dsquire (Jul 25, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If the objective is to establish some correlation between outage frequency and time of day, publishing your local time isn't helpful unless you also post your time zone (and any adjustments for daylight saving). Better would be to post Zulu (GMT) time of the outage.



Marv

I am doing all the work behind the scene in converting all to one time format. That way it is easier for every one else to post not having to worry about which time format to use.

By the way Marv, have you noticed any temporary interruptions since this post was started? 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mklotz (Jul 25, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> By the way Marv, have you noticed any temporary interruptions since this post was started?



Plenty. Typically several an hour around midday. I don't have the patience to document them all.


----------



## techonehundred (Jul 26, 2011)

7/26/2011    9:54(3:54GMT)  10 minutes


----------



## rudydubya (Jul 27, 2011)

Couldn't connect when I tried at 0043 (central time), 07/27/2011. Finally got connected at 0047. Has happened to me many times over the last week or so. 

Rudy


----------



## Rayanth (Jul 27, 2011)

I see an outage almost every day for 10 to 15 minutes, somewhere in the 10 to 1030am range, pacific time


----------



## Foozer (Jul 27, 2011)

7/26  10:46p >1 min


----------



## steamer (Jul 27, 2011)

About twenty minutes from 1:30 am EST this morning (!)

Dave


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 27, 2011)

Out 8.54-9.24 pm GMT

CS


----------



## Ken I (Jul 27, 2011)

Frequently

ken i   2011/07/27   22:15    18 min

(GMT+2)


----------



## lowietje (Jul 27, 2011)

Out 21.05 til 22.35 Amsterdam time


----------



## crab (Jul 28, 2011)

7/28  2:42pm min.+ 
Crab


----------



## JackG (Jul 29, 2011)

JackG 8:24 EDT 7/29/11 - Don't know how long it lasted as I was off doing other things.


----------



## Lakc (Aug 1, 2011)

Lakc 8/1/11 0814-0820 EDT


----------



## Mosey (Aug 1, 2011)

7:53 pm EDT, July 31. for a few minutes.


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 1, 2011)

8/1/11, 9:07AM. till 9:14AM CDT. 14 minutes, perhaps a bit longer but this time slot is confirmed.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Paulsv (Aug 2, 2011)

paulsv.  8-2-11.  9:30 pm CDT.   Unavailable for about 10 minutes


----------



## Paulsv (Aug 3, 2011)

paulsv.  8-3-11.  4:00pm CDT.   Unavailable for about 10 minutes


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

1:30 pm today, on my Iphone


----------



## Admiral_dk (Aug 3, 2011)

Around 23:00 today, IE 8.0 PC Denmark GMT+2 (summertime) - don't know for how long, went to do some homebanking etc. worked again 25 minutes later.


----------



## Hilmar (Aug 3, 2011)

On 8-2: at 9:15 PM, NY time I posted a message never looked if it was on the board and shut the computer off. It never got posted.
Hilmar


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 4, 2011)

08/04/2011 out from 7:29 pm to 7:39 pm

 Ron


----------



## ttrikalin (Aug 4, 2011)

08/04/2011  21:35  for at least 5minutes

tom in somerville ma


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 4, 2011)

8/4/11 10:50-10:55pm
John


----------



## Sshire (Aug 5, 2011)

8/5/2011 06:42. 4 min


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 5, 2011)

Out 21.55 to 22.20 pm Yesterday +2h GMT (summertime)
Out 12.35 to 12.50 pm today +2h GMT(summertime)


CS


----------



## ksouers (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, guys. I have enough information to do battle.

I think we can stop reporting the interruptions now.

Thanks everyone for your input and diligence. It's been quite helpful.


----------



## Admiral_dk (Aug 12, 2011)

Approx. 13:10 to 13:40 today - GMT+2 (summer time, else +1)


----------

